# Time Warner Testing & Implementing PowerBoost



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well with so much negative who-ha over their testing of metered usage in Beaumont, TX, which some people take as gospel of what will happen nationwide, as posted on DSLReports, in some areas of NY state (CNY, STNY and NYC) Time Warner is testing PowerBoost technology that Comcast has been working on deploying nationwide for the past year or so. It as offically launched in parts of NYC though. PowerBoost takes a chunk of unused bandwidth on a node and lets you download large files at speeds above what you're provisioned for. Upwards of 30Mbps down. This will also create false inflated results on speed tests. Comcast does PowerBoost on both Up and Downstream, TW is down only currently.

As you can see no PowerBoost here yet, but still great speeds.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

I noticed this almost 2 weeks ago and wondered what was happening. I'm supposed to have 15M/768k. 



Steve Mehs said:


> Well with so much negative who-ha over their testing of metered usage in Beaumont, TX, which some people take as gospel of what will happen nationwide, as posted on DSLReports, in some areas of NY state (CNY, STNY and NYC) Time Warner is testing PowerBoost technology that Comcast has been working on deploying nationwide for the past year or so. It as offically launched in parts of NYC though. PowerBoost takes a chunk of unused bandwidth on a node and lets you download large files at speeds above what you're provisioned for. Upwards of 30Mbps down. This will also create false inflated results on speed tests. Comcast does PowerBoost on both Up and Downstream, TW is down only currently.
> 
> As you can see no PowerBoost here yet, but still great speeds.


Well, I haven't seen it jump like this recently so maybe it was just being tested. Oh well. I'm glad just to get what I'm paying for.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice, I didn't realize they were doing it outside of NY state. Just Rebooted my cable modem and router, no PowerBoost yet. I'm shocked. Usually my franchise is one of the first three, and more often than not the first, to get new services and features when it comes to both RR and digital cable. I would however rather have a regular 20Mb/2Mb connection, but hey this is better than nothing.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Incredible speed! They just started doing it here. See attached.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. Now my DSL is in the dust :lol: .. but I will not be getting Cable in my house again ..



Funny thing is that I'm happy with those speeds .. I haven't seen any big downside to not being faster .. And upside is that I can run servers at home without fear of operating outside of the AUP with the cable company.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I just have basic Windstream DSL -- Speedtest says it's 2540 K down and 301 K up. That's really adequate for me. I'm not streaming movies, etc.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I could careless about movies, why would I want to watch movies on a 22" widescreen when I got a 42" and a 55" widescreen. Watching TV and movies on a computer is just stupid. It's the speed for downloading Windows Updates that I love. I often work on other peoples computers and first question I ask is cable or DSL. If the person responds DSL, I just take their tower home with me. I only have a 15Mb connection but it sure as hell beats what Verizon calls broadband when doing massive updates. The more bandwidth the better.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

mine....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I just upgraded to the Comcast blast service and here are my results....










I have hit 30MB+ down a few times.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

This "boosting" is not for sustained transfers like streaming movies. It has been noted this "boosting" provides "false" speed reports from places like speedtest.net. The boosting effect is fine for small file transfers ( < 10Mb) but try downloading and timing a +100 megabyte file to get a better measure of the average transfer rate if you are considering streaming large files.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

HighVoltage said:


> This "boosting" is not for sustained transfers, which as has been noted provides "false" speed reports from places like speedtest.net
> 
> Try downloading and timing a +100 megabyte file to get a better measure of the average transfer rate.


Before I got Comcast Blast and only had Comcast with the power boost it would drop way off after the first few MB's. But I am now getting the same results on large files. I downloaded a file the other night that was 181MB and I averaged about 24MB down.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1702364 said:


> Before I got Comcast Blast and only had Comcast with the power boost it would drop way off after the first few MB's. But I am now getting the same results on large files. I downloaded a file the other night that was 181MB and I averaged about 24MB down.


Comcast Blast is not the same as Powerboost...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

HighVoltage said:


> Comcast Blast is not the same as Powerboost...


I know, that is why I said my download speed would start high and drop way off when I had just Comcast and the power boost, but now that I have Comcast Blast my download speed averages about 24MB down on large files.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

San Diego just got PowerBoost


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

We got boosted about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

My AT&T U-Verse is about what I pay for....


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

On a related note, TW has announced 100Mbps up and down service later this year for the Hualalai Resort on Hawaii (The Big Island). The news is here.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> I could careless about movies, why would I want to watch movies on a 22" widescreen when I got a 42" and a 55" widescreen. Watching TV and movies on a computer is just stupid. It's the speed for downloading Windows Updates that I love. I often work on other peoples computers and first question I ask is cable or DSL. If the person responds DSL, I just take their tower home with me. I only have a 15Mb connection but it sure as hell beats what Verizon calls broadband when doing massive updates. The more bandwidth the better.


Steve,

Some of us have computers hooked up to monitors a tad larger than 22". hulu.com's HD looks pretty decent on my 70" screen and very nice on the 47". Newer TVs are coming with browsers built in as well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

PowerBoost just added here in the past day or so


----------

